# Ghost white toner bundle printing color's wrong



## Faiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased a ghost bundle from Ghost white toner,
I wasted a lot of time and money on this printer because I can't get the colors correct.
The colors are really dull and not as my original design (I uploaded a picture) and the colors turn out worse if I put them on a t-shirt.
The printer I'm using is the Canon lbp623cdw with the forever laser dark no cut paper.
I followed all their instructions and their youtube video's they really explained it really simple but it's not.
I hope someone can help me to get the color correct!


----------



## Faiss (Nov 10, 2021)

By the way, I also tried all the recommended ICC profiles and density settings, and paper settings.
It really gave me a headache.


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

Faiss said:


> By the way, I also tried all the recommended ICC profiles and density settings, and paper settings.
> It really gave me a headache.


Is this the only artwork you have with problems? If not, if you can't get your printer to calibrate to your monitor, then have you considered calibrating your monitor to your printouts?


----------



## Faiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Zwik said:


> Is this the only artwork you have with problems? II not, if you can't get your printer to calibrate to your monitor, then have you considered calibrating your monitor to your printouts?


The printer isn't even a week old, I tried several artworks.
I didn't try to calibrate my printer to my monitor (I'm using a laptop )
I will look this up thx! I will let you know if it works

(I'm also new to this with the white toner I wanted to print full color because I'm using vinyl all the time)


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow. My only question is: How many companies' trademarks/copyrights can you infringe upon in only one design? And then you choose the two who guard their copyrights and trademarks the hardest! Wow, again.


----------



## Faiss (Nov 10, 2021)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Wow. My only question is: How many companies' trademarks/copyrights can you infringe upon in only one design? And then you choose the two who guard their copyrights and trademarks the hardest! Wow, again.


Just for testing  not for selling


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

Faiss said:


> I didn't try to calibrate my printer to my monitor (I'm using a laptop )
> I will look this up thx! I will let you know if it works


I meant your printer output through your artwork embedded color profiles, your printer driver. RIP settings...


----------



## Faiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Zwik said:


> I meant your printer output through your artwork embedded color profiles, your printer driver. RIP settings...


Ohh oke thx I will look into that, I heard about rip software, but this company (Ghost white toner) claims you don't need software you just can print from photoshop. They say it's like plug-and-play.

The link where I purchased my printer:





404







www.ghost-white-toner.com


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Faiss said:


> I heard about rip software, but this company (Ghost white toner) claims you don't need software you just can print from photoshop. They say it's like plug-and-play.


You don't need RIP.... Ive been printing using generic drivers for years. 
The "professional way" would be to calibrate your screen and your printer, but for designs with just a few colors printing your own swatches works best.
Here is how I do it.


----------



## Faiss (Nov 10, 2021)

TABOB said:


> You don't need RIP.... Ive been printing using generic drivers for years.
> The "professional way" would be to calibrate your screen and your printer, but for designs with just a few colors printing your own swatches works best.
> Here is how I do it.


Hi Bob, thx for the comment I will try this also I will let you know if it works for me!


----------



## urbanlifegear (May 31, 2017)

Did you try raising the Print density for your HP printer? That's the trick to getting contrasty colors and getting your white as white as possible.


----------

